# Miserable Timberland owners



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

I think this is in the wrong place so please move if it is.
I have waved to many Timberland PVC's, I have never had any response from any of them they go past with their noses in the air.
Is there something special about them that I have not heard of or are they just miserable bu##ers and they like no one, I know one thing I shall NEVER wave to another one.

Ron


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Trouble is, from the front, any Ducato panel van conversion looks pretty much the same as any other.

Ron, your policy might mean that all us Murvi, Tribute, Wildax, IH, Swift, Autosleeper etc pvc owners will miss out on our rightful waves!

On the other hand coachbuilts or A classes hardly ever wave back to us panel van conversions.

Probably thinking, "why is that guy in a delivery van waving?" 8)


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I try to look for the tell-tale Heki and/or TV aerial when I see a PVC approaching.

I must have waved to hundreds of bemused delivery van drivers  

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's the miserable sods driving that "Horses" coachbuilt brand that irritate me!

They never ever wave back!! 8O :evil: 

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Since I moved into my Bus noone waves at me anymore except Bus drivers. Quite amusing the look on their face when they realise I am not actually a real Bus :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

gromett said:


> Since I moved into my Bus noone waves at me anymore except Bus drivers. Quite amusing the look on their face when they realise I am not actually a real Bus :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Karl


Yes but how many people at a bus stop wave at you Karl :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Steve


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> It's the miserable sods driving that "Horses" coachbuilt brand that irritate me!
> 
> They never ever wave back!! 8O :evil:
> 
> Dave


They must be miserable with long faces like that.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: miserable timberland owners*



Chausson said:


> I think this is in the wrong place so please move if it is.
> I have waved to many Timberland PVC's, I have never had any response from any of them they go past with their noses in the air.
> Is there something special about them that I have not heard of or are they just miserable bu##ers and they like no one, I know one thing I shall NEVER wave to another one.
> 
> Ron


We now have a Renault based Timberland & we get plenty of waves & we wave back. However when we had the Fiat we didn't get many at all even if we waved first.

Motorhomer


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Perhaps they have something to be miserable about,LOL. Ex Timberland owner,however the Renault bit was a dream. To the owners of the Renault! Timberland, at least you will be happy with the Renault bit.
Ted.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > It's the miserable sods driving that "Horses" coachbuilt brand that irritate me!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Stanner.

Very droll!! :wink:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry but what is a Timberland PVC. I thought they were a kind of footwear?

We often wave at all sorts of vans but none of them wave back. Maybe I should do it from the van instead of the scooter.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

I own a Timberland but I am not miserable! I wave at anyone else with a PVC also I wave at anyone else who waves at me! Please don't class us all as miserable


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> It's the miserable sods driving that "Horses" coachbuilt brand that irritate me!
> 
> They never ever wave back!! 8O :evil:
> 
> Dave


Which one is that then?


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

gudlucker said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > It's the miserable sods driving that "Horses" coachbuilt brand that irritate me!
> ...


I think the clue is in the word "H O R S E S".

Usually on the front sides and rear in large letters!!

Drivers usually not male !! :lol:


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I would not want to be noticed if I had paid what they charge for WVM wheels :lol:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We want to wave to everything we think is a motorhome/panel van/RV etc.etc. etc. If I wanted to differentiate it would be difficult as I can't tell the different makes until I read it on the front and if it's not on the front I definitely don't know what it is  That HORSES make gets lots of waves from us (lots of them around here) and white van man thinks we are loopy but friendly.

I'd rather wave and get it wrong than not wave at all.

Sue


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

macone48 said:


> gudlucker said:
> 
> 
> > Zebedee said:
> ...


Sorry but still no wiser........


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

gudlucker.......

A Horses brand motorhome....................

regards
Carl


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Chausson said:


> I think this is in the wrong place so please move if it is.
> I have waved to many Timberland PVC's, I have never had any response from any of them they go past with their noses in the air.
> Is there something special about them that I have not heard of or are they just miserable bu##ers and they like no one, I know one thing I shall NEVER wave to another one.
> 
> Ron


I think your being a little unfair. Even the most ardent wavers have their off days and it does take some people a long time to get over the shock of having been charged £10 for EHU or £5 an hour for Wifi. So have a little consideration for the miserable b***ers.

But if being waved at means so much to you, trade you van in for a Steam Locomotive and the entire world will wave when they see you coming. I used to think this phenominum was UK only and brought about by the film "The Railway Children", But No, it's world wide. Strangely, people don't wave at diesel locomotives.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

We are Timberland owners and we wave to many, many people in panel van conversions, coachbuilts, A class, etc., we are often ignored, perhaps they were too busy concentrating on the road.

Pepandspice.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

We are Timberland owners and we wave to many, many people in panel van conversions, coachbuilts, A class, etc., we are often ignored, perhaps they were too busy concentrating on the road.

Pepandspice.


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Waving*

As a new Timberland owner (no I am not a miserable old s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) least dont think I am, but I agree with Trevo,r from front end on my van looks like a lot of panel vans hence I dont get many waves nor do I now give many I have just downsized from an A class and would wave to anybody (well almost anybody) A classes & coachbuilts always stand out as motorhomes where as panel van conversions at first glance do not. Anyway thats my tuppence worth.

Swallow


----------



## Tequilla6 (Jan 16, 2010)

The wave is an interesting phenomenon and one I was not aware of until we purchased our first motorhome in January.

After six months of feeling like a firm member of a elite club I never realised existed, we wonder if its time we invested in one of those big foam hands just to make sure the other motorhomes get to see our enthusiasm that we are now part of a big friendly club.

Wave away and who cares about the odd bemused white van man...lol


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Can't be much wrong in the world, when 3 pages can be devoted to why one group of owners appear not to wave

Andrew


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

gromett said:


> Since I moved into my Bus noone waves at me anymore except Bus drivers. Quite amusing the look on their face when they realise I am not actually a real Bus :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Karl


I bet its a really really special wave when you dont stop.........
otherwise as the coffee bean wave.. ( dont ask )


----------

